# Help with a Mesothelioma trial in England



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a real odd request but ----we are looking for an interventional vascular radiologists in the UK to find someone who would be keen to start a mesothelioma trial with the Prof Vogl a German Doctor who has had good results in Germany.
The professor has written a Paper that we will pass on via email.
I know we have several Doctors on here could they point me in the right direction.
I have found a team in East Kent but we need a list around the Country and someone who is interested in the Trial.


----------

